# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1c-Рарус:«Транспортная логистика и экспедирование»

## nexus6

*
ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ РЕЛИЗОВ, ВКЛЮЧАЯ ТЕКУЩИЕ ВЕРСИИ*
*
Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика и экспедирование"
*

----------


## JIAMEPKO

да присоедениюсь, очень нужна конфа

----------


## Dalnoboishik

Демо от Раруса не работает

----------


## Muhin555

> Демо от Раруса не работает


Работает! Еще и как!!! :yes:

----------


## hohivan

Так все таки где ее взять ваще срочно нужна!!! Киньте ссылку. Буду очень признателен.

----------


## shandro

Качайте базу. Но без ключа.
http://uploadbox.com/files/YRasPLyrnI 

http://www.sharedshares.com/download.php?f=15491563

У кого есть ключ  делитесь.. Мы все люди и нам надо =))  !!!!

мой E-mail:                cpshandrodi@yandex.ru

----------


## mclaod

Что с ней делать без ключа?

----------


## lvovka

Пожалуйста дайте ключик очень нужно помогите lvovka@list.ru

----------


## ravakian

+1 ravakian @ mail.ru

----------


## grifontgv

Пожалуйста можно тоже ключик grifontgv@rambler.ru

----------


## RomanLF

Пожалуйста и мне тоже очень нужен ключик romanrc@mail.ru

----------


## egorboss

буду благодарен за ключик onyx@nm.ru

----------


## neonii

очень нужен ключик. ГОРЮ! conf@front.ru

----------


## BAMSSS

Поделитесь пожалуйста! bams@inbox.ru

----------


## Titanik

Пожалуйста  скиньте мне тоже ключик baikal@list.ru

----------


## ReDvAlL

Народ, очень если кому нужна конфигурация "транспортная логистика и экспедирование", ловите)) Вроде как взломанная)) Конфига под 8.1, выгружал из 8.2, в режиме совместимости

----------

etp (10.10.2012), gattaka55 (05.01.2014), jargal (11.10.2012), ltgj (28.03.2013)

----------


## egorboss

Можно и мне ключик onyx@nm.ru

----------


## djama1

dmlka@ya.ru есть ключи у кого?

----------


## andrew-799

Будьте добры ключик дайте пожалуйста, заранее благодарю! andy799@ya.ru

----------


## DMLangepas

есть конфа у когоИ? дайте ссыль плиз

----------


## felex97

Кто сможет помочь с конфигурацией «Транспортная логистика и экспедирование».  Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## DMLangepas

нет таких...
Может у кого есть просто Управление автотранспортом? помогите пожалуйста найти конфу

----------


## mailsander

Присоединяюсь. Эмуль бы. А то одни закоментаренные конфигурации. in62@bk.ru

----------


## Aidis

Люди, поделитесь конфигурацией?
У кого есть свежая версия?

----------


## Funtik45

доброго времени суток господа, такой вопрос, если купить конфигурацию, однопользовательскую, и платформу про патчить, лицензии докупать отдельно не придется, я по рарусу спрашиваю, Хотим приобрести Автосервис+ Автозапчасть?

----------


## natal77.77

и можно тоже ключик natal77.77@mail.ru

----------


## smoll256

И мне ключик, пожалуйста. smoll256@mail.ru

----------


## bblr

Здравствуйте! Нашел здесь очень много просьб о ключике для ТЛЭ. Поэтому если можно вышлите мне тоже ключик на bblr@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## russianjazz

Добрый день, был бы очень признателен просто за конфу свежую 1с 8 управление автотранспортом на 286567@mail.ru

----------


## Acorp84

Добрый день! Помогите! Очень нужен ключ для конфигурации "Транспортная логистика и экспедирование". Моя почта albatrosic84@mail.ru. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## MoBus

тоже был бы крайне благодарен за ключик shakolinin@yandex.ru

----------


## gattaka55

Конфа рабочая, но защита если и снята, то только частично. При оформлении документов выдает сообщение "Не обнаружен ключ защиты типового решения!" В принципе, это мелочи, главное, что это полноценная рабочая конфигурация. Ну а  снять защиту в программе с открытым кодом не составит особого труда.

----------


## mailsander

Какой открытый код? Защита в вашем случае - это огромный кусок кода, который вы никогда не увидите. Снять  защиту в вашем случае - это дописать последний том "Война и мир" Л.Н. Толстого, прочитав при этом предыдущие, и написанное должно совпасть с существующим.

----------


## gattaka55

_Какой открытый код? Защита в вашем случае - это огромный кусок кода, который вы никогда не увидите. Снять  защиту в вашем случае - это дописать последний том "Война и мир" Л.Н. Толстого, прочитав при этом предыдущие, и написанное должно совпасть с существующим._

Это в *вашем случае* защита - огромный кусок кода. Код - это нить Ариадны, найди начало (или конец), а дальше распутать клубок - дело техники, но, разумеется и базовых навыков программирования и конфигурирования средствами языка 1с

----------


## mailsander

Вы рарусовскую защиту представляете? Вкратце: основные  процедуры конфигурации во внешнюю компоненту. Она скомпилирована. Исходник вам никто не даст. При обращении ко внешней компоненте, она проверяет ключ. Если его нет - бай Билли.  Сломать защиту можно только эмуляцией ключа. Соответственно нужен сам ключ на время. Учитывая ОГРОМНУЮ тиражность продукта (штук 10 по оптимистическим прогнозам) проще случайно найти кейс с миллионом долларов и купить конфигурацию у раруса ради прикола)). А все "отвязчики" от компоненты ничего кроме закомментаривания обращения к компоненте не придумали. Удачи.

----------


## gattaka55

Спасибо за обстоятельный ответ. Именно это я и хотел услышать. То есть возня с данной конфой себе дороже обойдется.

----------


## tk_dostavka

Дайте пожалуйста ключик очень нужно tk_dostavka@rambler.ru

----------


## ajax_il

Добрый день! Очень нужен openkey для конфигурации 1c-Рарус:«Транспортная логистика и экспедирование» версии 2_2_3_2,есть у кого-то ? Если есть скиньте пожалуйста zirocool@ukr.net

----------


## Svetofor-78

Люди, скиньте ключик от 1c-Рарус:«Транспортная логистика и экспедирование» версии 2.2.3.2. Заранее спасибо. Мой mail Svetofor-78@mail.ru

----------


## jkram

Форумчане, помогите с ключиком к транспортной логистике! Надежда только на вас! jkram@mail.ru 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## witch_n

1С-Рарус:Транспортная логистика и экспедирование поделитесь пожалуйста natalyadergalina@mail.ru

----------


## Agafik

Эх, что так и не  у кого лекарства не появилось?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика и экспедирование", релиз 2.1.1.5 (8.1 под 8.3)*

Установка, ОТУЧЕННАЯ (авторская сборка):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

ArtemGA (27.03.2015), hachik (14.10.2020), Kendzy (25.04.2016), KsuXXX (18.11.2015), Lexveritas (05.10.2014), LWE320 (28.10.2014), mitkapro (23.11.2014), MrDemo (02.08.2015), staas_ya (10.10.2014), valeo4 (26.03.2016), Videomause (15.02.2017), Vitaliy3478 (04.06.2015), vlasol95 (25.05.2020), Захар05 (17.08.2015), СеверныйВетер (14.07.2015)

----------


## Захар05

Народ добрый день, дайте и мне ключик пожалуйста, zaxapebu4@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

> дайте и мне ключик пожалуйста,


 - Ключик это USB-флешка, на какой email Вам его отправить? ;) На один пост выше Вашего сообщения лажат ссылки на отученную от ключа конфигураию.

----------


## Захар05

Спасибо за ответ, но та конфигурация толком не работает, вроде как отученная но проводить документы не дает

---------- Post added at 09:27 ---------- Previous post was at 09:26 ----------

Что посоветуете использовать альтернативного по теме "логистика и экспедирование"?

----------


## Игорь 007

Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика и экспедирование", релиз 2.1.1.5 (8.1 под 8.3) можешь скинуть, а то в архиве уже, а очень нужен

----------


## Ukei

> Конфигурация "РАРУС: Транспортная логистика и экспедирование", релиз 2.1.1.5 (8.1 под 8.3) можешь скинуть, а то в архиве уже, а очень нужен


 - А первые 2 ссылки чем не устроили? Сегодня ещё хотя бы в архиве, а завтра русфолдер в принципе закрывается. Так что не тратьте время.

----------


## finskiy83

Скиньте ключ пожалуйста на finskiy83@gmail.com

----------

